# A couple of night pictures.



## vansnxtweek (May 12, 2010)

Well my first attempt at taking night pictures didn't go so well.  Here's an example:







No need to comment on it because I know its crap lol.  I had the aperture value set at way too large of an opening at 5.6.  Well I decided to go out and try again last night and I'm a bit more pleased with the results.  Let me know what ya think!











I first took pictures closer but then I realized I could almost use the closest lightpoles as a framing tool.  I am not the biggest fan of the stuff on the right as its a bit distracting but I didn't see how I could cut that out without cutting out the light pole as well.  Seeing half of a light pole is no good either.

Any tips are welcome!
Thanks.


----------



## er111a (May 12, 2010)

I really like the second one it seems to have the perfect balance of everything to make a good photo, and the first one is not too bad


----------



## vansnxtweek (May 12, 2010)

Thanks!  Maybe ya'll can help me with this.  When looking at the large building to the left, does it look almost a little out of focus?  I can't tell if its in focus or not when looking at the lights shining on the sign.


----------



## creisinger (May 12, 2010)

Obviously on the first one you had a white balance issue. No problem to correct afterward with the RAW image.

In all three images the locations where you shot these images are not really spectacular. 
It's crucial for night images to pick a spot where you have the lights aligned nicely etc.

You noticed the difference in aperture and what it does to the light sources 
At f11 or f16 you get these nice starry lights.

Other than that it's just your personal taste of what you find pretty.


----------



## vansnxtweek (May 12, 2010)

creisinger said:


> Obviously on the first one you had a white balance issue. No problem to correct afterward with the RAW image.
> 
> In all three images the locations where you shot these images are not really spectacular.
> It's crucial for night images to pick a spot where you have the lights aligned nicely etc.
> ...


 
Thanks for your input.  Now let me pick your brain.  I did notice that changing aperture effects the way the lights show up.  It seems that a bigger aperture #, or smaller lens opening causes the lights to turn more like stars?

Can you explain to me a bit about white balance?  I thought that merely had to do with the lightness or darkness of an image, its like the first image needs more color saturation or something, I'm not really sure.  My main issue with the first picture that I took the other night is just that it is not sharp at all.  It just seems to be out of focus, or blurred a slight bit.

I agree with you completely that it is all about what a person finds pretty or interesting.  I am not personally interested in pictures of flowers or other plants, but I can definately appreciate a well composed picture of such things.  I think thats the beauty of photography, many different things appeal to many different photographers!  I just want to be sure that I have the fundamentals down so I can successfully take pictures of what interests me.

And the other thing is that in my small town, this is about as spectacular as it gets..lol.:lmao:


----------



## creisinger (May 12, 2010)

vansnxtweek said:


> Thanks for your input.  Now let me pick your brain.  I did notice that changing aperture effects the way the lights show up.  It seems that a bigger aperture #, or smaller lens opening causes the lights to turn more like stars?



That is correct.



> Can you explain to me a bit about white balance?  I thought that merely had to do with the lightness or darkness of an image, its like the first image needs more color saturation or something, I'm not really sure.  My main issue with the first picture that I took the other night is just that it is not sharp at all.  It just seems to be out of focus, or blurred a slight bit.


You will find tons of info here on the forums and by searching online what white balance is and how it works.

I haven't looked at your EXIF info (if there is any?) but in your first shot you can tell that the image has a yellow tint/hue. Of course in daylight it doesn't look like that. At night however, depending on the light sources, it could look that yellow even to the human eye. 

If so, you captured what you saw but it does not look good 

You're white balance settings were "off" (depending on what look you wanted to achieve).

Perfect example: your shots #2 and #3. There your white balance was correct and the scene looks realistic.

So you may have had your WB (white balance) setting on AUTO during the first shoot. Read your camera manual as well to learn how to adjust the WB settings yourself.

Nonetheless, as I mentioned before, you can change the white balance afterwards but only if you have the RAW file. It doesn't work with JPGs - at least not really well.



> I agree with you completely that it is all about what a person finds pretty or interesting.  I am not personally interested in pictures of flowers or other plants, but I can definately appreciate a well composed picture of such things.  I think thats the beauty of photography, many different things appeal to many different photographers!  I just want to be sure that I have the fundamentals down so I can successfully take pictures of what interests me.
> 
> And the other thing is that in my small town, this is about as spectacular as it gets..lol.:lmao:


That's absolutely fine. The results have to make *you *happy.

And it is absolutely more fun to shoot if you learn constantly and apply it the next time you shoot.


----------



## vansnxtweek (May 12, 2010)

Thank you for the information! I def. know how to adjust white balance, as I have done many times. But as far as the night picture I think you're right. I had it on auto and what I saw is what I got. I actually went back and edited the first raw image in DPP. I think the problem is there is no "selectable setting" for night time pictures in the white balance. So I guess that means I have to go to custom?

Thank you again for the information..I try not to ask for what can be searched for often.

I'll post up the one I edited. Does the white balance seem a bit more correct in this? I think the light coming from the sign above is still a little harsh, and the picture still has somewhat of a yellow/orange hue, but some of that is desired in street light pictures I would guess.  When comparing this to the first one it really makes the first one seem dull and very out of focus to my beginner eyes.


----------



## Geaux (May 12, 2010)

NO, it's still yellow, which means WB is off.

"the picture still has somewhat of a yellow/orange hue, but some of that is desired in street light pictures I would guess."

imo, I never want the yellow dingy tint to my night pictures.  BUT, that could just be me lol.


----------



## vansnxtweek (May 12, 2010)

I agree.  The edited picture actually has even more of an orange hue.  I am lost on this white balance..lol.


----------



## creisinger (May 12, 2010)

Do you have the RAW file?

EDIT: nevermind you mentioned you had the RAW file. Send it to me if you like and I take a peak at it.
Just PM me and I send you my email address.


----------



## vansnxtweek (May 12, 2010)

Okay thatd be awesome.  I'm at work right now so I don't have time but I'll send it to ya later on!


----------

